# Couple cops kill another in LA.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here we go again. Couple white cops kill another black man in LA. Shooting videoed of course. Protests are planned.

Alton Sterling shooting: Video of deadly encounter with officers sparks outrage - CNN.com


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Happened here in south Alabama a week or so ago. Black guy, stolen car and the cop said he reached for a gun that turned out to be stolen. Cop shot him 3-4 times, killed him. Family said he was murdered by the cops, they never comment on the stolen gun or the stolen car.

Talked to a guy in Batin Rouge and he said hopefully they riot and burn that neighborhood to the ground, nothing but crime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Alton Sterling, The CD Man...Another dumbass that is now dead because of his thug lifestyle.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wait until you see this guy's arrest record - no doubt he resisted arrest and little doubt he was trying like hell to plug the cops .... makes Mikey Brown look like a gospel singing Boy Scout ....

but they are already arranging a Baltimore Screw Job .... BR Mayor Holden has been on the phone to Obammy and believe it or not - the stupid bitch Baltimore Mayor ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> wait until you see this guy's arrest record - no doubt he resisted arrest and little doubt he was trying like hell to plug the cops .... makes Mikey Brown look like a gospel singing Boy Scout ....


My friend just texted me the guys arrest record. It dates back 20 years and he was on parole. Sex offender too. It took 7 texts to send it all.

It was released by the Baton Rouge police dept.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But everybody said he was a sweet man who would never hurt anyone...:vs_laugh:


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Slippy said:


> But everybody said he was a sweet man who would never hurt anyone...:vs_laugh:


Just because he stole, robbed, possibly raped, threatened, broke into and destroyed other people's stuff, probably shot, stabbed, beat up weaker people, had sex with animals, kicked little puppies, tied cat's tails together and threw them over fences, took ice cream from babies and tried to fight police doesn't make him a bad guy. We're probably all just racist


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> wait until you see this guy's arrest record - no doubt he resisted arrest and little doubt he was trying like hell to plug the cops .... makes Mikey Brown look like a gospel singing Boy Scout ....
> 
> but they are already arranging a Baltimore Screw Job .... BR Mayor Holden has been on the phone to Obammy and believe it or not - the stupid bitch Baltimore Mayor ....


His rap sheet isquite extensive. Drug felony charges, illegal possession of a fire arm, resisting arrest, agravated assault and the list just keeps on coming. Course you'll never hear that from some folks in the MSM. My guess was he was reaching for the pistol when the cop by the neck put two into him and that it was seen that he continued to reach for it as the follow up shots continued.

But the lynch mof's have already begun gathering


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Here we go again. Couple white cops kill another black man in LA. Shooting videoed of course. Protests are planned.
> 
> Alton Sterling shooting: Video of deadly encounter with officers sparks outrage - CNN.com


Protests are planned. Oh good because that will take the attention off someone who was just given a get out of jail free card by the FBI. Gotta make sure the sheep forget all about Classified info being handled like a pair of dirty underwear.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know about this one guys, that cellphone video looked pretty bad. However I understand that we're not seeing the entire scene, he could have well tried to pull a gun but I'm going to withhold any judgement for either side until the investigation is complete. I just hope we don't see another round of rioting, I'm getting sick of that crap.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mean old coppers. Black Lies Matter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Any updates from Baton Rouge on this incident?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Any updates from Baton Rouge on this incident?


Last I heard they've put the officers involved on administrative leave and they're going to send it to the grand jury after investigation.


----------

